# Could anyone identify the maker please



## Patinated (Apr 3, 2022)

Hello all, 
I recentlly saw this yanagiba at a store but they couldnt tell me the maker. Price was $560. Your help will be appreciated.


----------



## Patinated (Apr 5, 2022)

Anyone???


----------



## Patinated (Apr 5, 2022)

I think I've found it.... Yoshihiro.


----------



## Williamchan87 (Apr 17, 2022)

Patinated said:


> I think I've found it.... Yoshihiro.


I believe so, it's made by a 3rd party company who makes yoshihiro's top end knives


----------

